# Fuming!



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I would be livid but I still laughed at your post. I find it funny when it happens to others, I don't know why. I would punch him in the face personally, but only if he is smaller than me.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Id enrol on an Archery course first thing in the morning then shoot the **** through the eye.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

See thats where your doing it wrong , with anger you invite the whole club down and do a mass Robin Hood and his merry men style head shot from distance. Hopefully Dave the Dickhead Decorator will think twice about borrowing customers belongings even if it is a bucket.
Your obviously going to print off the relevant items off the internet and hand them to him with the bucket and knock it off the final price and order yourself new ones , that i would def do.


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

I would suggest you point it out to them, regardless if they care or not (after they have done the job mind you, don't want them doing a shoddy job over the sake of a bucket for spite) that you were happy with the job they have done, but rather annoyed they had used the buckets and brush for plaster as it was actually not your equipment (this way it sounds better than moaning about a £20 bucket, they will think you are insane paying that for one) and that a friend had left it at your place to detail your car at the weekend. Mention what the bucket and brush costs, that you will now have to refund your friend this. This may prompt them into paying for them or reducing your bill for the work done. I have a feeling they wouldnt care if I know most people, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Go to his van and have a massive dump in one of his tins of paint. (not the colour he's using on your house) reseal tin and be happy in the knowledge, he'll pain poo on someones wall and they kick the poo out of him for you.

or lose the plot shout and scream, about your bucket. threaten physcial harm.

or buy a new one, learn from the lesson never leave stuff around when trades people are about.


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Alternatively, you could borrow his lunch box, **** in it and put the lunch back in the box?


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

Say nothing to him, he will do a ****e job. Deduct £30 at the end of the job, if he asks why tell him it is the price to replace said bucket. Then you get a good job done and money to pay for a new bucket. Risk saying anything sooner and god knows what he will get up to. You're absolutely right though. He has no right using your stuff, It is simply lazyness and I would worry more about that if that speaks for his work.


----------



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

As mentioned.
Keep it short and sweet at the end, your dad hans over the cheque minus cost of replacement bucket and bits.
Confidence is the key, stand firm and you win. Show weakness and you go down.
Remember these tradesmen are used to dealing with customers and getting their money.

ANY FUNNY STUFF RING THE ROZZERS.


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

Erm....what was you mum thinking letting them use your kit in the first place??

Not blaming your mum, I still think you should take it out on the decorator.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

order new bucket/brush - make them pay - end of.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

J1ODY A said:


> order new bucket/brush - make them pay - end of.


Indeed - hand them the bucket and brush along with a cheque for their work at the end minus the quoted costs for replacement.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

As above, let them finish then hand them the bucket and a cheque minus the £30 for the bucket! If he says anything show invoices and tell him to feck off!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

If you are serious about making him pay you have to be firm but polite frothing at the mouth & shouting isnt going to get you anywhere, I had a client run over my brand new extension lead (not the wire the big round bit !) I brought it to their attention & explained it had to be paid for & not by me a short conversation later it was added to the bill & that was that, as stated above stand firm be polite & have a good case before putting it to him.

Or you could tell him to bugger off & kick him & said bucket out of the house !


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Take £30 off their bill for the bucket and brush, and let them have the now used bucket and brush.

I'd also be worried about them cutting a worktop with a circular saw! Any good kitchen fitter would use a Router


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

wookey said:


> I'd also be worried about them cutting a worktop with a circular saw! Any good kitchen fitter would use a Router


I know, that worried me too... The seal needs to be very tight...


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd blame the mum personally..... it is just a bucket and I bet he'll p*ss his pants when you tell him how much you've paid for it lol!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what a bell cheese... just make sure you deduct the money from their wage, the end


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Some good advice above, personally I'd go with saying nothing for now and like mentioned after job is complete pay them the £30 short and hand them the best plaster bucket they will ever own , provide proof of the cost of said items and inform them they are of no use to you now hence the replacement monies . Or alternativley wait until the ****wits are up their ladders bring out the circular saw and go feckin mental.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd ask him what the f*ck he was thinking using your property & why on earth a so called 'professional' would use something that isn't meant for plaster, when he had the appropriate stuff in his van.

Tell him you want re-imbursed for the £27 it cost for the bucket & brush or he doesn't get paid for the work he's done.


----------



## daves2rs (May 7, 2007)

Have a big turd in his lunch box. Honours even.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

If it were me I'd first of all lock your front door, leave the bucket outside for them when they arrive in the morning...they see the bucket, can't get in the house and realise why if there clever enough to put two and two together

Once they get that hint, put mouldy milk in there tea, perhaps other entrails also

They won't just 'up' and leave as they want monies - you don't pay till there done, so they either carry on at a good standard or walk out mid job and out of pocket

Job done


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

Regardless of what a bucket cost, it was still wrong of him to use it. Even if it was a £1 asda bucket. He still needs to pay for it.

And as for them laughing at you for how much your bucket and brush was, ask them how much there paint brushes where, i bet there not cheap either - for a PAINT BRUSH!!!!! 

In all serious though i wouldnt reccomend getting agressive and shouting as that will lead him to A. Leave the job in a right **** state or B. He might be big N Ard. As somebody said above just be polite. He was in the wrong and when you explain its part of your kit to do your job / hobby correctly im sure he'll understand. 

All in my opinion of course not one shared by the masses


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

as people have already said id wait till hes finished the work first then confront him about it when he asks for his money! hes got no right to use your property just because hes a lazy c*nt that couldnt be botherd to go back to his van and get his own! if he refuses to pay you the £30 or wont let you take the £30 off his bill take the bucket and smash him over the head with it the f***ing w**ker!!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Make sure you offer them the now plastered bucket and brush. You need to check with your old dear that she didn't offer the use of the bucket to them if she did then they are in the clear. If so then you might have to bite the bullet and sort some new new buckets out yourself unless you make your parents pay.

I'm suprised they didn't think it was a little bit special its not like grit guards are standard issue with buckets! Once plaster has been mixed in a bucket you will never ever get it back to how it was before.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you think your mum actually said it was ok for them to use? without realising how much you paid for it? In which case that's not quite so bad on their part...


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

It may just be me, but i think its crazy to spend that much on a bucket in the first place. I know its slightly OT but had it been a Tesco's 99p job like mine, i would not have bothered. I know its not the point however, so i would wait till the jobs done then deduct £30 from their final bill.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> It may just be me, but i think its crazy to spend that much on a bucket in the first place.


Cut him some slack, he's 18 and lives at home.
I know I spent money on "silly" things like that when I was in that situation. Now I'm old and jaded it seems so different..........:lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cost aside and even what they've used aside, I think it's a bloody p!ss take they've helped themselves to someone else's belongings to carry out their job! 

Have a chat with your mum as no doubt she's paying the bill and get her to knock off the cost of what they've ruined. Simple as that. 

If they ask why hand them the bucket and brush and tell them to keep it because you now need to buy new ones.


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Hold on, you only took £20? You listed the prices above as £20 and £7, I would have wanted the full amount.... Hell, they should offer you £30 to cover P&P, inconvenience etc etc


----------



## GavinD (Nov 18, 2010)

nah, 20 quid seems reasonable, they didnt know, you left it out.. scratch it up to experience


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

SNAKEBITE said:


> *Cut him some slack, he's 18 and lives at home.*I know I spent money on "silly" things like that when I was in that situation. Now I'm old and jaded it seems so different..........:lol:


And??


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

As long as you're happy with the outcome I guess :thumb:


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Dont talk to me about tools 

Its a lesson learned the hard way, I dont lend out my tools to anyone and whoa betide anyone who touches them :doublesho

I wouldnt dream of touching anyones stuff.....not even a "bucket"

Theres no excuse for it. He's supposed to be a pro and will be charging pro rates. He should bring his own bucket.

Congratulate him on buying the most expensive builders "bucket and brush" in the world....then deduct it off his bill.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

For what it is worth I think for an 18 year old you're being very sensible. Nobody raised their voices, no-one got hurt, the problem was addressed and you have the money for the bucket. I appreciate your're minus £7 but better be £7 down then confront them with anger and see what a **** job they do to the house. Put it down to experience and move on. You should see some of the crap I bought when 18, and still buying it now I am 40 and wiser. You don't stop, you just get older and still buy crap.

Well done for keeping a cool head and asking for advice. You're better for it. 

Simon

PS. Don't forget to take a dump on the drivers seat of his van.






ONLY JOKING !!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Needs a clean said:


> And??


And I'm guessing he doesn't have the responsibilities that I have, if I spent £30 on a bucket and brush the kids don't eat!:lol:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

Glad you got it sorted. £20 is fair really. Better than nothing.

For the posts that say spending that on a bucket is crazy, ignore them all. Spend your money on what you want. My mates (I'm just a wee bit older than you, not by much) think I'm crazy for spending £100 on Zymol Glasur. They think its just a wax that the local pound land could sell. I don't care, its my money that I work for.

You seem like a decent person as well. 

Wish you and your new bucket the best! I suggest you name it Brenda, Brenda the Bucket, just coz I used to know a lass called Brenda, and she used to get plastered every weekend!


----------



## az_mk (Jun 30, 2008)

simonfoy said:


> For what it is worth I think for an 18 year old you're being very sensible. Nobody raised their voices, no-one got hurt, the problem was addressed and you have the money for the bucket. I appreciate your're minus £7 but better be £7 down then confront them with anger and see what a **** job they do to the house. Put it down to experience and move on. You should see some of the crap I bought when 18, and still buying it now I am 40 and wiser. You don't stop, you just get older and still buy crap.
> 
> Well done for keeping a cool head and asking for advice. You're better for it.
> 
> ...


you make it sound like all other 18 yr olds in this situation would of stabbed them!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

Say nothing, when you pay the final bill make some favourable adjustment in your favour and tell him / them take it or do one. Easy for me at 6ft 6in 18.5 stone but the principle is the same.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

£20 is ok, if you get to keep the used bucket and brush!
you may be able to rescue them?


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

A Fast Sloth said:


> Wish you and your new bucket the best! I suggest you name it Brenda, Brenda the Bucket, just coz I used to know a lass called Brenda, and she used to get plastered every weekend!


:lol:

I like it :thumb:


----------



## Benjic2 (Apr 21, 2010)

.....


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Ask your parents if they would prefer if you spent all your money on hookers and drugs...although calling cars 'she' and even naming your bucket after a girl, they might think you already have! :devil:


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I think you handled it pretty well. They also sound a lot better than builders I've used. They were wrong to use your equipment but at least they accepted that and made a payment. It happens. Maybe buy a 99p bucket, buy a new brush and have a couple of pints with the change, that way its a win all round.:thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

Quite shocked at this post really. I'm in the building trade and would never dream of using a customers gear, in fact I would say it was unheard of in the circle of tradesmen I deal with. I wouldn't of covered your garage in dust either. If they have this lack of respect for your stuff, what sort of pride do you think they take in there work?

As for money, no need for any agro, I'd of just given them the reciept for the new stuff and knocked the full amount off the bill, why should you be out of pocket.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Editted: sorry didnt read the 6 pages before replying, at least they admitted their mistake and coughed up.


----------



## BASHERSTAFF (Nov 25, 2010)

Benjic2 said:


> Yeah but at the end of the day i dont want to take the mick because i dont want them to comprimise their work and i also take part blame for leaving my stuff lying around near to where others can see it. They seem decent fellas after having a chat and for the sake of £7 its not really worth causing a fuss :thumb:


Benjic2,

well done for staying calm and being reasonable!
you have learned a valuable lesson over the bucket situation.......NEVER LET ANYONE GET THEIR HANDS ON YOUR PERSONAL BELONGINGS!!
i for one commend you on your attitude towards this situation :thumb:

paul.


----------



## simonfoy (May 1, 2010)

az_mk said:


> you make it sound like all other 18 yr olds in this situation would of stabbed them!


You may read it that way if you so wish. It is not what I said or referred to either. He, the OP, was quite angry at first and wanted to confront the builder which I suggested he didn't do. After he calmed down I pointed out that he did the right thing, if you read anything into that it is down to you I am affraid.

Why don't you read the original post where he wanted to confront him and felt like punching him in the face, his words. I pointed out he was sensible, as a lot of 18 year olds are and as I was. How can you possibly read anything into my post?


----------

